# angle flusher problem



## spackle samurai (May 6, 2010)

I just purchased a new columbia 3" flusher.I cannot get it to work properly to leave some mud on,it keeps wiping the tapes tight.Have spent hours adjusting the blades with no luck.could it be defective from factory?I always purchase the 2.5" and have had no problems with them.Easiest thing is probably to send it back for warranty,but I will take some suggestions first.


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

dont push on it so hard lol


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes ,pushing too hard and may not have enough mud in corner[ using a handle?] or tube? Make sure your corner tape has plenty of mud,do you roll and flush or just flush? Everyone does it a little different. JOHN


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I use a 3 " to tape with and it does look like it doesn't leave anything on the tape, but it does. Just a very thin amount. When you go back the next day, after its dry, it looks alot better.
There are always thin spots however, that need to be hit, and I get them while doing screws , little exacto knife marks , rock dents, etc you get the idea. The thin spots I find are usually the result of twisted studs in the corners or the top plate, not from the angle head. I have learned now to see these while rolling the corner and have been adding extra mud to the thinner spots with my roller. I find this way alot better than either sanding or wiping off the 2 trails left by a 2 1/2 " angle head.
Now you may also have a bad angle head. I send all my new tools back if I find it is not working they way I feel it should. They are very expensive tools . I have 2 sets so while one set is sent in to be repaired or adjusted I still have another to work with. I just can't for the life of me adjust those stupid blades lol.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

spackle samurai said:


> I just purchased a new columbia 3" flusher.I cannot get it to work properly to leave some mud on,it keeps wiping the tapes tight.Have spent hours adjusting the blades with no luck.could it be defective from factory?I always purchase the 2.5" and have had no problems with them.Easiest thing is probably to send it back for warranty,but I will take some suggestions first.


You have me confused,,, Does Columbia make a flusher???? Are you talking about a Columbia anglehead??? 

MAJOR differance here.......

Need input !!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## spackle samurai (May 6, 2010)

wish it was that easy.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

spackle samurai said:


> wish it was that easy.


You don't know if you have a flusher or an anglehead??


----------

